# Banggai Cardinalfish



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So i am thinking of getting two of these that i found at a fishstore, their in a tank with a very aggrissive dottyback that has been killing fish larger and smaller than itself, i kinda wanna get them before their the next victume, their $20 each, im upgrading my salt to im thinking my 55 gallon, i have a saltwater book its called 'The conscientious Marine Aquarist' and it does talk about the Cardinalfish, would it be a good addition to my tank? what other fish can not go with them? you can see my current salt water fish in my signature, and i have a list somewhere in my room of future fish i want to get, like for instance, a Hawkfish, but only one of them..... Im getting birthday money here in a couple days, only $50 so im not sure if i want to just buy these two Cardinals or if i should but more kinds of clownfish and just hold off on them.... But they also are the only 2 i have run into, and they are a breeding pair, but with that dottyback and a few of the other fish in the tank their in at the store they havent sucessfully had any babies yet


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

Try not to buy a fish(es) because you feel sorry for them. If they are in a tank at the store and you see them being beaten on relentlessly by another fish bring it to someones attention that works in the store. I spotted a fish that was injured in a store most likely because it was being relentlessly attacked by another fish. I told the guy in the store what I watched happening and within five minutes the store keeper verified and moved the fish away from being attacked. As for Banggai Cardinal's... If you witness the fishes eating in the store when fed by the keeper I would be more comfortable. I dont have any experience with Banggai Cardinals, but everything I have read says they are notorious for not eating in captivity when wild caught and starving to death over a period of time. I have also read this is less of a problem if you can find tank raised Banggai's. This is EXACTLY WHY I have no experience with them.

Also I was reading your stocking list on your 14 gallon salt tank and would like to suggest you start saving for a larger tank. Your Clowns and your tang are going to need a much larger home when they grow up a bit.

Nick


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*well*

i think cardinals are sweeeeet...you should be fine until your tomato clown fernatus gets big and then it may become a territorial agresor...as far as feeding goes if there is any issues try some brine shrimps mixed in with frozen mysis or high quality pellet..over time they will accept the pellets.although to get them in breeding condition you want to do frozen and live..they are a type of mouth brooder were the male takes care of the your for a short time..i have ten banghais and 4 pijamas..i have wild caught and captive bred as i have a friend who happens to breed them...i love these fish..the colors..the way they are atentive eyes vigilant..and they are reef safe for all the coral lovers.you should see the babies hover between sea urchin spines..


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Warpig said:


> Try not to buy a fish(es) because you feel sorry for them. If they are in a tank at the store and you see them being beaten on relentlessly by another fish bring it to someones attention that works in the store. I spotted a fish that was injured in a store most likely because it was being relentlessly attacked by another fish. I told the guy in the store what I watched happening and within five minutes the store keeper verified and moved the fish away from being attacked. As for Banggai Cardinal's... If you witness the fishes eating in the store when fed by the keeper I would be more comfortable. I dont have any experience with Banggai Cardinals, but everything I have read says they are notorious for not eating in captivity when wild caught and starving to death over a period of time. I have also read this is less of a problem if you can find tank raised Banggai's. This is EXACTLY WHY I have no experience with them.
> 
> Also I was reading your stocking list on your 14 gallon salt tank and would like to suggest you start saving for a larger tank. Your Clowns and your tang are going to need a much larger home when they grow up a bit.
> 
> Nick


 
Actually i would like to have them because they are very unique looking and they are endangered, and i have a 55 gallon tank im currently waiting on getting salt for, so im not worried about buying a tank or anything for one at the moment But thank you


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

badxgillen said:


> i think cardinals are sweeeeet...you should be fine until your tomato clown fernatus gets big and then it may become a territorial agresor...as far as feeding goes if there is any issues try some brine shrimps mixed in with frozen mysis or high quality pellet..over time they will accept the pellets.although to get them in breeding condition you want to do frozen and live..they are a type of mouth brooder were the male takes care of the your for a short time..i have ten banghais and 4 pijamas..i have wild caught and captive bred as i have a friend who happens to breed them...i love these fish..the colors..the way they are atentive eyes vigilant..and they are reef safe for all the coral lovers.you should see the babies hover between sea urchin spines..


 
Ya im really am excited to go get them their actually a breeding pair  but with the fish that their in with now at the store they stopped breeding, and the constant people coming in and out looking at all them so they just swim at the fron of the tank right next to each other


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*pairs*

have you noticed the males big frown...he takes care of the young.


----------

